# Watkins Glen Meet Picture Thread



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Yea, it was a great time. Sciphi, I cant believe the the speeds we got up to. I must have hit 85 at least 1/2 a dozen times. Paced at 55pmh my ass


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Gdubs said:


> Yea, it was a great time. Sciphi, I cant believe the the speeds we got up to. I must have hit 85 at least 1/2 a dozen times. Paced at 55pmh my ass


Me either. Once the pace car got the okay to let us play a little bit, it got fun!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Track Day Watkins Glen NY - YouTu



be


Edited by sciphi: Action starts at roughly 3 minutes into the video.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Pictures from the Watkins Glen meet. 

Meeting with Gdubs and friend to head down to the meet:




Meeting and greeting in downtown Watkins Glen:







Heading up to the track:



Getting ready to stage for the tour: 





Staged:







Blk88verde's son's BMW and Gdubs's friend's G8. We were glad to have them, since car enthusiasts are car enthusiasts no matter what they drive! 





Getting ready to head out onto the track:




After the tour:






I'll have a video to upload sometime tonight.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

this looks like fun, glad you guys all had a great time


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Wish we could do something like that near Chicago. That would be awesome. Looks like you guys had a great time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

If someone wants to plan something like this in Chicago on the 11th of May... I am in...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

This is my favorite because the cars are perfectly staggered:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

That taupe gray metallic or cyber gray metallic LTZ RS looks nice. All the cruzes look great and the pictures were awesome! It looked like it was a awesome time.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty jealous guys...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> That taupe gray metallic or cyber gray metallic LTZ RS looks nice. All the cruzes look great and the pictures were awesome! It looked like it was a awesome time.


That's actually a manual transmission 2LT RS with LTZ wheels. It's basically the LTZ without the badge. It was loaded to the gills. I couldn't build one on the US Chevy website. Our Canadian neighbors get a lot of cool stuff that we don't.

I'm uploading my video right now. Should be up sometime this morning.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My video from right behind the pace car.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

It says it's private! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> It says it's private!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Changed it. Let me know if it still doesn't work.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Works now!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure why it has so many audio artifacts. The original didn't. Must be a Youtube thing.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Other than the view of the Toyota, very nice!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun and good weather to boot.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> That taupe gray metallic or cyber gray metallic LTZ RS looks nice. All the cruzes look great and the pictures were awesome! It looked like it was a awesome time.



Thanks a lot that's my car!
and for the record it is a 2lt with rs package with the pioneer radio and infotainment touchscreen. 
In Canada rs gets the 18"s and ltz gets a different 17" than the Eco. 



I had the greatest driving experience of my life and the hole in the wall pizza was amazing!

no joke I would make that trip monthly!!!


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

obermd said:


> Looks like you guys had a lot of fun and good weather to boot.


The weather was not that great. When we were staging it was snowing! Better than rain I guess


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

That pizza was killer


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

RollinOn18s said:


> Thanks a lot that's my car!
> and for the record it is a 2lt with rs package with the pioneer radio and infotainment touchscreen.
> In Canada rs gets the 18"s and ltz gets a different 17" than the Eco.


You gotta put up some pictures of your ride. Start a garage so you can post your pics.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are some additional shots at Walmart and at the Glen staging area.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Will do. I just wish it was as easy as Facebook to post pics. Lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

RollinOn18s said:


> Will do. I just wish it was as easy as Facebook to post pics. Lol


Put them up on Facebook, then on each pic you want posted, right click on the enlarged version and copy the picture link address. Then paste it here with the







tags in front of and behind that link. It is pretty quick that way as long as you aren't doing 50 pics in one post.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

RollinOn18s said:


> The weather was not that great. When we were staging it was snowing! Better than rain I guess


Would they even let you go out there if the track were wet?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Would they even let you go out there if the track were wet?


Yes, but we would have gone slowly. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Track Time Photos about mid page our pictures start


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> View attachment 13078


is that a cobalt SS?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

It is


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> Track Day Watkins Glen NY - YouTu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looked like fun. Were u guys not allowed to pass each other? Would've been a more exciting video had I seen some drafting and passing going on LOL! Who organized this meet? I need some help organizing a VA-SC-NC meet!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like you all had an amazing time! The pictures and videos are fantastic. I really wish I could have been there with you!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sndguy (Nov 17, 2011)

No passing, speed limit 55 were the rules. I didn't go, but I would have been going absolutely nuts if it were me in the silver Eco that shows up at 13:27, I really admire his patience.



bci26401 said:


> That looked like fun. Were u guys not allowed to pass each other? Would've been a more exciting video had I seen some drafting and passing going on LOL! Who organized this meet? I need some help organizing a VA-SC-NC meet!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> No passing, speed limit 55 were the rules. I didn't go, but I would have been going absolutely nuts if it were me in the silver Eco


Try more like 85 mph. Check out some of the earlier posts.


----------



## sndguy (Nov 17, 2011)

Saw that, but didn't see anything like, "We might be able to hit 85 if the pace car lets us" posted before the event. 



blk88verde said:


> Try more like 85 mph. Check out some of the earlier posts.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Saw that, but didn't see anything like, "We might be able to hit 85 if the pace car lets us" posted before the event


True - but I believe Sciphi noted in another thread that last year the speed limit was ignored on his laps at the Glen.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I. Am. Coming. Next. Year.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

I posted that. I go almost every year. The only way you get stuck doing 55 is if ur behind some joke who wants to obey the rules to the letter. 

according to my logs i hit 89 multiple times.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

* whistle whistle* hate to be that guy :uhh:, lol  it was still great fun


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> * whistle whistle* hate to be that guy :uhh:, lol :smile: it was still great fun


No worries - with all the future chassis mods in your signature - next year everyone will be chasing you trying to keep up!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

most important, next time i know my car can handle it and i cna handle it 

and i will have my tower struts( maybe a sway bar).


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL, chasing the pace car was a riot. I had him in the corners, he had me on the straights. With better tires next year, I should be able to keep up more. 

Next year we're buying 2 tickets, and using them at the same time. IIRC that's what the group ahead of us did. I seem to recall a few Corvettes having some fun on the front straight...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Next year we're buying 2 tickets, and using them at the same time.


Sounds good!! Next year I want to be near the front of the pack.


----------

